# blister/bump/cyst?



## OttoLOVE (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking for thoughts & suggestions!
A couple weeks ago I posted about some bumps Otto had on his head. He was given an antibiotic and steroids and the good majority of the bumps cleared up with no problem. He has two bumps that had "crusted" on the top front of his head. They have healed but the hair is gone around them. 
He has been off the meds for about two weeks and the bumps have started to return.
While he was on the meds he developed a new "bump." This bump is on his ear. It started out as a rather flat bump that looked like a blister. It progressed and became taller. I looks like a very red and sore blister. I took him to the vet last week to have it looked at. She hadn't seen him the first time (a different vet in the practice had) and said she wanted to poke it with a needle to see what was inside. We were expecting for clear or white liquid to come out. Nothing did. She poked a few more times and it just bled but didn't "empty" the blister. She wasn't sure what to think. 
At this point we are planning to go another 2 weeks without any medicine to see what happens. If it doesn't get any better she is suggesting to have it "removed" by cutting it off and sending it to have it analyzed at a lab. Has anyone seen or heard of this before?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles gets bumps on his head after swimming in the ocean and hiking in high pollen count times. He broke out today after our hike. He gets bumps on his head about the size of a small pea, white and raised and if left untreated yet dry up, scab and leave a patch without hair. He also gets welts in his body. We control with Benadryl, he has had 2 sets of 50mg today is is looking much better. Have you noticed if the bumps are exacerbated by anything?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

No hate Roids and Benadryl is junk 

it mask reactions and is not a real treatment plan its a band-aid ;D

and loaded with junk

aka the benadryl Hang over the next day :

Livers hate all of this 

my vet said' : ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Agree it's not best to medicate if not needed, but it's also not good for Miles to be covered in hives and welts from seasonal allergies, nor is it fair to him to keep him off the trails and ocean if we can manage his symptoms with 50mg of Benadryl. 

Life's not perfect. I pick a little bit of Benadryl a few months out of the year vs. keeping him from doing what he loves. Which btw lack of exercise can cause cardiac, musculoskeletal, and hormonal pathologies.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Facts'


Drowsiness, Dizzy, Constipation, Stomach upsets, blurred vision, extreme dry mouth, nose and throat as well

restless, confusion, rashes, seizures, 

anyone with asthma, emphysema, eye, blood pressure issues

ulcers , thyroid, prostate and No women Breast feeding NEVER TAKE it!

and not a paid off like all in bed with them big Western study group or warning or risks

1,000 folks 1 year study Swedish ;D

My Vet Said :

what a Healer : :'(

Do not hunt do not touch machines or drive or tools

strong on 

Da'

TOOLS  8)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. I am a medical practitioner and Benadryl is a very mild drug and the side affects you listed are extremely rare. I'm sure in life you have benefited from modern medicine and we have utilized some holistic natural solutions. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to the OP! Hope that you find a solution for Otto!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you tried food elimination? It's not easy but can be done. Otto could be allergic to something that causes all kinds of skin reactions. Also could be some chemicals around your house. Maybe try to change the cleaning products you use for mopping. I have bought a non bio washing liquid gel just for her beddings and towels. 
Sometimes she comes home from our dogwalker and she has a few bumps and lumps but they always go away in a few days max. I think she's allergic to something in his garden or the ants bite her maybe? Who knows....


----------



## vmw331 (Oct 23, 2012)

This actually sounds pretty similar to what my V has/had- he had a few bumps on his head (above his eyebrow), and all those bumps are contained in about an inch and a half bald spot. He also had a small what looked like a scab in the middle of the inside of his ear flap. Biopsy said the bumps on his head were "sterile abscesses." Working with the vet, and my V seems to be on the mend (fur is growing back, even though its still bumpy). You figure out what was going on with your Vizsla?


----------

